# DIY trail markers for CHEAP



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

A much simpler and more discreet option is to buy a roll of reflective tape and cut it up into small squares, take a stapler in the woods with you and staple it to the trees or branches. It fast, cheap, not noticeable, stays up for around 5+ seasons, and best of all nobody does this so it is very easy to distinguish your trail from others. My family has been doing this since the 90,s.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Lcavok99 said:


> A much simpler and more discreet option is to buy a roll of reflective tape and cut it up into small squares, take a stapler in the woods with you and staple it to the trees or branches. It fast, cheap, not noticeable, stays up for around 5+ seasons, and best of all nobody does this so it is very easy to distinguish your trail from others. My family has been doing this since the 90,s.


Thanks for the input, only reason I like the clothes pins, is I can clip them on limbs on the way in, then pop them off on the way out. Once I go to a spot once or twice I know the way very good and don't use them for that spot anymore.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks functional


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

I buy the red and white reflective tape at harbor freight and cut it in to strips and wrap them around a branch. on a new trail I also use them to point direction, a roll can last a lifetime


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I prefer to use these instead. You can put them on overhead tree branches and a trail marking your way in and out.


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Thanks for the input, only reason I like the clothes pins, is I can clip them on limbs on the way in, then pop them off on the way out. Once I go to a spot once or twice I know the way very good and don't use them for that spot anymore.


For what your using them for, they should work great!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

MOvenatic said:


> I prefer to use these instead. You can put them on overhead tree branches and a trail marking your way in and out.


I've never seen them that reflect from all angles, pretty cool. Probably easier to pull out of tree than the thumb tacks I used before I stuck them into these clothes pins


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Lcavok99 said:


> For what your using them for, they should work great!


Thanks, like I said, I wanted a easy fast way to hang them and snatch them down. Plus I can stuff these in my pockets without worrying about them sticking me in the leg ha


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought some cloths pins from my pro shop that were made of a reflector. But the package of 20 or 30 was about $5 anymore than that and. Would have been doing something like this.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

BaMBaM_77 said:


> I bought some cloths pins from my pro shop that were made of a reflector. But the package of 20 or 30 was about $5 anymore than that and. Would have been doing something like this.


Yeah that sounds similar to what I saw. I figured $1.00 plus some reflective tacks I already had would be a easier/cheaper route. Plus sometimes I just like doing things myself ha


----------



## Richierich1105 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cool idea...gotta love cheap or almost free. I picked up a pack of reflective twist ties from walmart last year for cheap, quick and easy and take up little room in a shirt pocket


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

Little off topic , but I use the reflective tacks a little differently. I will stick them in pairs , side by side , about knee high in the same tree , on a trail I know one of my buddies will be using. Sometimes multiple pairs. Creates a makeshift " pack of coyotes".


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

use wooden clothes pins and soak them on doe in heat


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been using clothes pins with reflective tape for years for temporary trail markers and when tracking at night. I keep a bag of them in each of my hunting packs.


----------



## bshuntersbd (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey they work great , so good my brother in law and another hunting buddy had some low life fallow them to their treestands and now they belong to someone else I will stick to my backtracker.


----------



## bowneida (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm tryin this next season mainly for tracking. Been using toilet paper squares for far to long!!!


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Been making my own like this for 20+ years. Lemme shorten the learning curve for you just a tad:

1.) The tacks are great, but get get some reflective tape and put one piece completely around each leg of the pin. This makes them visible 360°.
2.) Put two pins side by side at all turns. A trail looks simple in the daylight, but when you start relying on reflective markers you tend to get lax and not pay such close attention. Also, If my trail has a lot of turns both left and right I clip the second pin to a leg of the first to indicate direction of turn.

:thumbs_up


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

this is very similar to how I use the reflective tape . I use it to point the direction of a turn in the trail


MJR said:


> Been making my own like this for 20+ years. Lemme shorten the learning curve for you just a tad:
> 
> 1.) The tacks are great, but get get some reflective tape and put one piece completely around each leg of the pin. This makes them visible 360°.
> 2.) Put two pins side by side at all turns. A trail looks simple in the daylight, but when you start relying on reflective markers you tend to get lax and not pay such close attention. Also, If my trail has a lot of turns both left and right I clip the second pin to a leg of the first to indicate direction of turn.
> ...


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

MJR said:


> Been making my own like this for 20+ years. Lemme shorten the learning curve for you just a tad:
> 
> 1.) The tacks are great, but get get some reflective tape and put one piece completely around each leg of the pin. This makes them visible 360°.
> 2.) Put two pins side by side at all turns. A trail looks simple in the daylight, but when you start relying on reflective markers you tend to get lax and not pay such close attention. Also, If my trail has a lot of turns both left and right I clip the second pin to a leg of the first to indicate direction of turn.
> ...


Good idea, yeah I have two tacks in each clothes pin so I can see them from most any direction. And like I said, I usually use them going in, and pull them down coming back out simply because I usually don't hunt the same spot twice and I don't want a public land 'donkey' to take my little creations for himself.. Lol.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

scottiwad4 said:


> Little off topic , but I use the reflective tacks a little differently. I will stick them in pairs , side by side , about knee high in the same tree , on a trail I know one of my buddies will be using. Sometimes multiple pairs. Creates a makeshift " pack of coyotes".


Lol, that's pretty funny


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

I appreciate all the input and suggestions, I decided to make these because I get tired of walking a long ways back in the woods, then when I come out in the dark, I usually end up taking 'the hard way' back out because I never seem to be able to backtrack myself. I've ended up in some nasty briar thickets due to not being able to see which way I should be going. I've never been lost,yet anyways, but I have gotten back to the road only to realize I'm about 1/2 mile down the road from my truck... When it wasn't but about a 1/2 mile from my truck to stand ha. I usually navigate my way in for afternoon hunts and can see the thick spots, and I can see the easier route, but in the dark, it seems I always wind up in some nasty, booger-thick briar patch cussing wondering why I didn't walk through it on the way in. So now I can follow my little bread crumbs back out. Plus I like being able to make a decent path while blood trailing. Anyways, thanks for all the suggestions, keep sharing what ever else you may use!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

bshuntersbd said:


> Hey they work great , so good my brother in law and another hunting buddy had some low life fallow them to their treestands and now they belong to someone else I will stick to my backtracker.


What's a backtracker? GPS feature?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

RatherBArchery said:


> use wooden clothes pins and soak them on doe in heat


Now this guy may be on to something, just don't let the wife find them and try using them on some clothes!!! Lol!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Good idea, yeah I have two tacks in each clothes pin so I can see them from most any direction. And like I said, I usually use them going in, and pull them down coming back out simply because I usually don't hunt the same spot twice and I don't want a public land 'donkey' to take my little creations for himself.. Lol.


So you use these just to find your way out of the woods? I'd suggest getting to know the property a little better but if it works for you that is great.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

stcks&strngs said:


> So you use these just to find your way out of the woods? I'd suggest getting to know the property a little better but if it works for you that is great.


I know the woods pretty good now, but it's the public land that I haven't been to very much, it's a pain coming out sometimes. This is the first year I've really hunted public and I didn't know I was gonna hunt there so much until almost season opener. All my private land I hunted got leased out from under me, so I didn't have much scouting time. I used my hunts this year as my scouting for next year. I hate not knowing this land like I knew my private land. But yes it is helpful to be out of the woods in 30min rather than an hour and a half lol


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

scottiwad4 said:


> Little off topic , but I use the reflective tacks a little differently. I will stick them in pairs , side by side , about knee high in the same tree , on a trail I know one of my buddies will be using. Sometimes multiple pairs. Creates a makeshift " pack of coyotes".


That is Funny. You are a barstich, - and I like your way of thinking!


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

There is paracord with a reflective strip in it, and it's super bright and visible from all directions.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

1/4ing away said:


> There is paracord with a reflective strip in it, and it's super bright and visible from all directions.


Yeah I've got some on my kayak, didn't think about that stuff


----------

